# Mockingbird



## DaNiMaL (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Can you get theses in the uk? I'm pretty sure there's one living in the tree outside my parents and it's driving my dad insane haha


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

No, you don't. What makes you think its this species? appearance? Call? can you describe it?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not impossible for one to have escaped. Look at parakeets, an Australian species that is thriving around Heathrow and surrounding areas, breeding so well they are a pest.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

No, it is not impossible, but Ring Necked Parakeets are very common cage and aviary birds, so the chances of any number of them escaping are much higher. Mockingbirds are not kept in this country generally, and if they do show up in the trade it is very rare. It is also not impossible for a wild one to show up as a vagrant, as some other north american birds do on very rare occasions, however, far more likely, is that it is a native bird who's appearance or call reminded the OP of this species.


----------

